#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Лама Церінг проведе рітріт Ваджракілаї з 22 по 25 травня в Києві!

## Khonchok Helek

*Шановна Сангха,

Радо повідомляємо про приїзд Лами Церинга до Києва з 22 по 25 травня. Цього разу Лама Церінг проведе рітріт Ваджракілаї.*



*Розклад:*
*22.05. четвер:* 19:00 - 21:00
Шитро (практика для блага померлих. Приносьте з собою імена та фотокартки померлих людей, для яких ви хочете зробити практику)

*23.05. п"ятниця:* 19:00 - 21:00
Початок рітріту Ваджракілаї

*24 - 25.05 субота-неділя:*
Рітріт Ваджракілаї
9:30 - 11:00 перша сесія
11:30 - 13:00 друга сесія
13:00 - 15:00 перерва
15:00 - 16:45 третя сесія
17:15 - 19:00 четверта сесія

*Практики будуть проводитись за адресою:*
Київ, вул. Горького 20, Київська Йога Студія, зал "Soul of Tibet", метро Льва Толстого

Рекомендована пожертва за одну сесію – 25 грн.

_Всі пожертви за участь у вченнях будуть використані для відшкодування витрат та організацію майбутніх вчень Лами Церінга та інших вчителів, що планують відвідати наш центр цього року.
Будемо вдячні за будь-яку спонсорську підтримку або допомогу в організації вчень.
_



Офійійна сторіка події у фейсбуці https://www.facebook.com/events/1423...n_user_invited

З повагою,

Дрікунг Спільнота Ратнашрі

----------

Atmo Kamal (15.05.2014), Rushny (15.05.2014), Антончик (16.05.2014), Ашвария (14.05.2014), Гошка (16.05.2014), Пангена (14.05.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2014), Эделизи (14.05.2014)

----------


## Rushny

Нарешті!

----------

